# Add-on at Animal Kingdom?



## littlestar (Jun 28, 2008)

Has anyone added on at AKL lately? I was looking through the point charts and there is so much variety for booking categories that I would like to have at least 55 points at AKL.

Is Jambo house completely sold out for add-ons? We have an August use year.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 28, 2008)

littlestar said:


> Has anyone added on at AKL lately? I was looking through the point charts and there is so much variety for booking categories that I would like to have at least 55 points at AKL.
> 
> Is Jambo house completely sold out for add-ons? We have an August use year.



Someone over on DIS got Jambo house points not too long ago(May or early June) but I can't remember what UY. I want to say they got either June or August, but I'm leaning toward June.


----------



## SDKath (Jun 28, 2008)

I don't think it matters if you get Jambo house or not.  Your points will be used at either resort without any type of priority if you own there or Kidani.  You CAN request on your reservation for one of the two buildings and they may accomodate you (with no guarantees).  I would focus on trying to get the use year you need in either building.

Katherine


----------



## FLYNZ4 (Jun 28, 2008)

SDKath said:


> I don't think it matters if you get Jambo house or not.  Your points will be used at either resort without any type of priority if you own there or Kidani.  You CAN request on your reservation for one of the two buildings and they may accomodate you (with no guarantees).  I would focus on trying to get the use year you need in either building.
> 
> Katherine



Katherine,

I believe the difference is if you get Jambo house... then you will get current points rather than waiting until 2009. 

/Jim


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 28, 2008)

FLYNZ4 said:


> Katherine,
> 
> I believe the difference is if you get Jambo house... then you will get current points rather than waiting until 2009.
> 
> /Jim




Yep, Littlestar can use those points now. If she gets Kidani points she can't use them until they get declared into inventory(that's why Kidani buyers were getting SSR devloper points to tide them over until 2009).


----------



## SDKath (Jun 28, 2008)

Ah, good point!  I was focused on which building you'd want to stay in.  Yes, their wierd incentive (SSR points good for 1 year and no MFs for 2008, right?) is confusing.  When I bought this Jan, we got Jambo points right away plus developer points but also had to pay $1000 in MF soon thereafter too.

Katherine


----------



## littlestar (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks, guys.


----------

